# Sinequan/Doxepin



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Wondering if anyone on here has used this med and if so, was it useful with IBS symptoms. If so, how long does it take to start working? I have been on 50mg for 4 nights, but nothing yet. Breck


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

Breck,Do a search on either drug name, you should find a whole bunch of info.In my case, the effect was immediate (same day).Bob


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I used it for a long time, but for a chronic tension headache/migraines. I found it to be extremely constipating, and it had no effect on the headache problem whatsoever. It is a good antihistamine (it comes in a cream called Zonalon in the States, believe it or not).Steven


----------

